

On using Hacker News to validate a product idea involving NLP and PHP - atrilla
http://atrilla.net/index.php?article=blog&specific=69

======
shanbady
I came across an israeli company two years ago that did this in php but its
possible its home grown and proprietary. There is a reason why php is not the
language of choice for nlp. Most nlp applications require performance and
speed for common nlp computations. Php is not performant enough for doing any
serious nlp. Python is a much better choice for a variety of reasons.

\- Shankar Ambady | shankarambady.com

